# 44 mag rifle for youth??



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

I've never shot a 44 mag rifle . Thinking of getting one for my son . I have to think it will be less kick than a 20 gauge or a 50 gr loaded muzzleloader . But I've never shot one . So what say y'all ? Good choice ? He is 7 yrs old but is 4'4" tall and weighs 62# .


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

Much less recoil than a 20ga. If he can't handle the mag loads you can always let him shoot 44 special which is legal for deer as well. 44 special out of a rifle will have almost no felt recoil. Keep his shots around 50 -75 yards and will be fine.

My son has shot 44 mag in a Rossi 92 lever action since he was 5 or 6.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

A lot less recoil than a 20 ga.
Great choice for a kid, much, much better than a .410


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

like said by the others. the 44 has much less felt recoil than a 20 ga. as for the muzzleloader with 50 grains there shouldn't be much recoil. but I'm not 100% sure that 50 grns would be that good for deer hunting. I would want to keep his shots under 60 yrds with only 50 grns of powder. when my sons first started hunting with a muzzleloader I used loose powder and let them shoot 70 grns. the nice thing about a ml is you can hunt the gun season then hunt the ml season with the same rifle.
sherman


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

that is a great choice for smaller hunters, I bought one for my daughter to deer hunt with and it has much less recoil than a 20 ga. Even full power 240 gr loads have mild recoil.


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

Have had several deer killed with 70grs and 240gr xtp, just keep shots inside 100yds. 2 dropped where they stood.


----------

